# Fountain Pen Woes



## G1Pens (Feb 15, 2011)

Just made my first fountain pen. It looks great....but.....

I cannot get it to write consistently.

Granted it is a lower end kit (PSI Classic Elite), but it should still write.

It took about 5 minutes of messaging it with a damp paper towel before I saw any ink at all. After about 5 minutes of trying to write with it, I have it writing sporatically. It seems to write better on some paper than on other but so far it has not written fluidly.

Is there anything I can do? Is it the nib, is it the ink?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## arioux (Feb 15, 2011)

If you are using the ink cartridge that came with the kit, 99.9% chance that this is the problem.   Get good ink, like private reserve and it should solve your problem.  I made few Classic Elite in the past and the nib, altought not the greteast should be writing ok.


----------



## Chthulhu (Feb 15, 2011)

I will second Alfred's suggestion. No-name ink is usually a waste of time and effort, and even the "Foray" branded stuff from Office Depot is generally better.

Also a good idea with *any* new fountain pen nib+feed assembly is a good flushing with cool water and a bit of dishwashing liquid (~1 drop in a cup of water) or household ammonia (no more than 1:10 water). Use an ear syringe over the cartridge nipple to force water through the feed under pressure, in both directions. This will remove any leftover manufacturing oils which inhibit good ink flow. Then use the emptied syringe to blow most of the water out, and you'll be ready to go.

It's not always necessary -- I've have several new pens work fine right out of the package -- but it can't hurt and may save you some aggravation.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to disagree about the kit ink . While it is not the best ink it is also not the worst ink either . I have never had flow problems with kit ink , lots of other problems but not flow . Any time a fountain pen has a problem with flow there is always an underlining cause . In most cases the problem is with either a clogged ink channel in the feed or an improperly aligned or adjusted nib , I have also had bad feeds that were improperly manufactured . 
When I build a fountain pen I throughly clean the feed with "Warm" water with a drop of Dawn dishwashing detergent and a very soft short bristle brush (I use an artists Badger brush) to remove any manufacturing oils and other debris from the ink channel . Then I inspect the feed to make sure that there is no flash that might block the ink channel or nipple . I also inspect the nib to make sure that the slot is clean and properly formed (floss if necessary) and that the tipping material is properly aligned . Then I assemble the nib/feed into the holder and inspect the assembly to make sure that the nib is properly aligned with the ink channel and the feed . I then snap on the kit ink cartridge and check the flow and writing characteristics (make sure it flows well and is smooth) and tune the nib as needed . If all is well I then throughly clean all the ink out of the section and assemble the pen . 
The main problem with kit ink is not how it affects the nib/feed but in how it writes . Kit inks don't write well , they tend to be too watery and do not have enough pigment saturation and look washed out on a good piece of paper . They can also affect the nib/feed but only if you let them dry out in the section , then they can be a problem cleaning the dried out pigment from the ink channel and nib slot .
There is allot to be said about the better quality inks but most of that has to do with the way the ink writes . Some inks will work better in some pens and all of the better inks will work well in the kit pens but so will the kit ink if you clean your pen regularly and don't let the ink dry out in the section . If your not going to use your pen for an extended time you should always remove the cartridge and thoroughly clean out all the ink .


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 16, 2011)

Butch, thanks for that information.  I picked up a few good pointers about cleaning.

I also have a FP, with a Heritance nib, that writes sporatically with kit ink.  I will check and clean.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 16, 2011)

I cleaned the nib, then forced some water through it. I then dried it thoroughly. After putting the cartridge back in it, it writes fine. I do think the ink needs replacing but there is a good flow and no skipping when it writes.

Thanks for all the help

Guess I'll post a picture now that it is a working pen.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Feb 22, 2011)

well I have a question...not wanting to hijack his post...but what do I do with the "refill cartridge" that comes with the kit?  I see how I can fill with a bottle of ink by placing the plunger thingy in it and drawing ink into the resivoir, but the refill?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 23, 2011)

just snap it onto the nipple on the back of the feed, just like the converter (plunger thingy) does, and squeeze it (gently) till you see the first hint of ink filling the space between the edges of the plastic feed and the bottom of the gold plated nib.  Then gently press the nib down onto the paper in the normal writing position to spread the wings of the nib (just a tiny bit, so they spring back)  to start the ink feeding down to the tip.  It might take a couple of squeezes on the cartridge to get there, but if you over do it and get a drop of ink on the tip, it's no biggie, just blot it on a tissue, and squeeze a little more softly next time.  

(I still toss the cartridge that comes in the kits and use a Private Reserve cartridge every time, but YMMV)


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 23, 2011)

James is 100% on the ink.  I bought a Triton and used the included cart till it ran dry.  I had bought some PR carts and just grabbed one and shoved it on and started to wright.  WOW!  I know, I had read about how much difference there was but with my hand writhing, I never expected to notice.  I WAS WRONG!  Get some and use it.  You will be well rewarded.
Charles


----------

